# Trader/professional required to upgrade front springs



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello

I have a 2002 Hymer B644GL which is suffering the issue of the front being really low to the ground, i understand this can be improved by upgrading the front springs, i'm looking to gain a couple of inches in height. 

Ideally in or close to the north west as i live next to Lancaster, but obviously i can travel if needed.

If you are interested please send a PM and i can provide the exact details of the model/chassis etc and we could discuss it.

Many thanks

Lee


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Essanjay provide uprated front springs from Germany at the extortionate price of £900 fitted. There are also VB springs. Google the VB website for a local dealer.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

lgbzone said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a 2002 Hymer B644GL which is suffering the issue of the front being really low to the ground, i understand this can be improved by upgrading the front springs, i'm looking to gain a couple of inches in height.
> 
> ...


You could give the guys at C&M Auto Services a call - in your neck of the woods and very efficient.

Web Address - http://candmauto.co.uk/

or call / visit them at - 
Unit 45 40 Paragon Way, Lune Business Park, Lancaster, Lancashire LA1 5FT - 01524 843721

(no connection, just a satisfied customer)

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

C&M did mine some time ago: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-66812.html

Alan.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi All

Yes i have tried C&M, phoned for a chat and they said they could do it and would phone back with a price, i didn't hear anything so followed up with an email yesterday evening, but haven't had a response. emailed rhinoinstalls yesterday but haven't heard anything.

i'm probably just being a bit inpatient but i'm very keen to get it done and i've emailed many companies (getting fed up with it), the only replies i've had were automated.

thought i'd try posting on here so someone that wants to do it could contact me, getting fed up spending my evenings sending emails.

fingers crossed

Lee


----------

